# Help me choose a case !!



## AhokZYashA (Dec 30, 2010)

hi guys.
im going to get a brand new case for the new year!
well not exactly new year, maybe two or three weeks after..

my budget is about 100-120USD
i want, good airflow, all black interior, silent, fan controller, and awesome cable management.

this is my list so far
NZXT Tempest EVO
Xigmatek Utgard
Xigmatek Pantheon
Cooler Master HAF912
Cooler Master 690-II Advanced
NZXT Phantom ( a bit overbudget, but i think i can get that if its worth it)

any more ideas and suggestions?


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Dec 30, 2010)

Don't bother with the phantom. It's already out of your budget and the airflow isn't good until you spend more money on fans. I'd narrow it down to the tempest, the Storm Scout SGC-2000-KKN1-GP or the utgard with 2 or 3 140s.


----------



## kenkickr (Dec 30, 2010)

Right now though you can get the NZXT Phantom in black for $100 free shipping @ Newegg


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 30, 2010)

I was planning on suggesting the Corsair 600T but it's over budget.



What about the Panzerbox?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 30, 2010)

The Airflow in the Phantom is great.  And considering the Corsair Graphite 600T is also a good idea.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Dec 30, 2010)

the 600T is 190USD here.
so, i think not..
i leaning towards the phantom or the utgard or the tempest EVO
and i have spare NZXT 120mm white blade fans here, 
so, what do you think?
and it have to fit an HDT-S1284


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 30, 2010)

Ive always loved the 690 II advanced


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 30, 2010)

When we techies spend money we always seem to skimp on the case.  I say spend more on the case and dont look back.  The Silverstone Fortress FT02 is awesome.  It's a quiet, beautifully understated beast with brilliant thermals.  My GTX 580 idles at about 35 degrees and my cpu at about the same (oc'd to 3.6).

SILVERSTONE Fortress Series FT02B-W Black Aluminum...

Coolest mobo orientation in the multiverse!


----------



## AhokZYashA (Dec 30, 2010)

for that price i have to sell all of my system..
thanks but no thanks..


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 30, 2010)

AhokZYashA said:


> for that price i have to sell all of my system..
> thanks but no thanks..



Well.... theft is always an option.  Or organ donation.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Dec 30, 2010)

how about the airflow on the 690 II Adv.?

Thermaltake Element G seems promising too..


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Dec 30, 2010)

Why does everyone say the phantom airflow is good? Every review I've seen where it was actually pitted against other cases found it seriously lacking. Needs about $40 in fans to get it's intended airflow. He can have the same airflow for at least $60 less money. Spending that much he might as well get a haf-x.


----------



## avatar_raq (Dec 30, 2010)

I vote For the 690II advance, my nieces have the original 690 and it's good, and the 2nd version is better.
Edit: Consider this case: Antec Three Hundred Illusion Black Steel ATX Mid T...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 30, 2010)

the CM690 II Advanced is my fav out of the ones you listed next is the HAF912.


----------



## Dave63 (Dec 30, 2010)

The Xigmatek Utgard has it all for 60 bucks and room for a big wc setup. I pick one up and love it well built plan to add a full wc setup with a 240 rad uptop and a 340 in front you will have to pay over 120 to get all this has imho. here is a pic of my setup.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Dec 30, 2010)

COOLER MASTER Storm Scout SGC-2000-KKN1-GP Black S...


----------



## Mike0409 (Dec 30, 2010)

Phantoms a good case and is currently on sale for $99 with free shipping..

Link


----------



## blu3flannel (Dec 30, 2010)

I know I kinda whore this thing out, but the CM690 II Advanced is an awesome case. It has great airflow (room for 8 120mm fans or 4 120mm fans and 4 140mm fans), lots of room and great cable management. Buy it.


----------



## HXL492 (Dec 31, 2010)

By default, the cooling performance of a CM690 II Advance is actually quite poor. However, removing the removable hard drive cage or adding at least two more fans would increase the airflow in the case by a lot. 
Out of your list I would pick the CM690 II Advanced


----------



## blu3flannel (Dec 31, 2010)

HXL492 said:


> By default, the cooling performance of a CM690 II Advance is actually quite poor. However, removing the removable hard drive cage or adding at least two more fans would increase the airflow in the case by a lot.
> Out of your list I would pick the CM690 II Advanced



What he said. I took my cage out and added 3 more fans and the difference was enormous.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Dec 31, 2010)

wow thanks for the info..
im getting more tempted to get the 690 II adv. and it has great features too, (sata dock)
but i gotta get another fan controller for the fans

keep the suggestions coming


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jan 3, 2011)

okay.
i've narrowed it down to

NZXT Tempest EVO
Xigmatek Utgard
Lian Li PC-K62
CM 690 II Advanced

Which is the best?


----------



## DonInKansas (Jan 3, 2011)

I loved my PC-K62.  Had great airflow and the easiest cable management in any case I've owned.


----------



## XxAtlasxX (Jan 4, 2011)

+1 to Lancool PC-k62 (y)


----------



## PhysXerror (Jan 4, 2011)

Out of the narrowed down list, CM 690 II Advanced. Definitely.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jan 4, 2011)

2 votes goes to K62
1 vote goes to 690II Adv.

come on, keep the suggestions coming...


----------



## k.3nny (Jan 4, 2011)

690II adv, ftw 

Especially the design Nice and clean.


----------



## avatar_raq (Jan 4, 2011)

I believe both are good and you can't go wrong with any of them. The CM has more features (like the hot swap HDD bay at top and the ability to install more fans) but it has 7 expansion slots only which can be an issue for some multi-graphics cards setups. The lancool has 8 of them but if you plan to use a floppy drive or a 3.5" card reader then you have to buy a 5.25" to 3.5" adapter.


----------



## Dave63 (Jan 4, 2011)

The Xigmatek Utgard comes with a 5.25" to 3.5" adapter and 2 120 and a 170 fans and room for more. If you pull the 170 fan from the top you can put in 2 140's in place of it and put in a hidden rad. For $59.00 can not better. And the built in 6 fan controler works good. You can get it with a mesh side to add a total of 10 fans big air flow if needed.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jan 4, 2011)

so far the votes is
2 for the K62
2 for the CM690 II
1 for the Utgard
0 for the Tempest EVO

im completely leaning towards the tempest EVO, any ideas why i should get the other case?


----------



## Dave63 (Jan 4, 2011)

The EVO is a nice case but the price was $109.00 and $19.99 shiping, so price came into play for me. If you can get it on sale that would be good. There is good reviews on the EVO and the Utgard here on TPU. Help me a lot to decide. Good luck.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jan 5, 2011)

i can get the EVO for the same price as the K62 and the Utgard locally.
so price isnt going to be a problem.
the 690II is cheaper tho..

but i think im going to go for the EVO


----------



## Dave63 (Jan 5, 2011)

Thats good saves on shipping. I think the EVO would be the one for the price. The only place here is best buy and it is a 50 min. drive and thay do not have much so it is on-line only for me.


----------



## Reventon (Jan 5, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> COOLER MASTER Storm Scout SGC-2000-KKN1-GP Black S...



Not this. I have it, I would not recommend it for the price, especially if he has the budget for something like a Pantheon or Phantom.


----------



## DannibusX (Jan 5, 2011)

I vote NZXT Phantom.

NZXT Phantom PHAN-001BK Black Steel / Plastic ATX ...


----------



## Dave63 (Jan 5, 2011)

He did say that NZXT Phantom was a bit overbudget and then add more fans to get the good air flow. Now please don't get me wrong the NZXT Phantom is a great case if you have the budget for it. The EVO comes full of fans 6 120's i beleave and air flow is very good and the price is right.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Jan 6, 2011)

I vote inwin ironclad i absolutly love mine, Never known my system to run so cool. the 220mm fan on the side really is a god send keeps everything cooled. isnt loud either and its very spacious, and isnt expensive, and very well built as it weighs alot without the hardware, very solid steel/construction.

depends on your tastes it might not be everyones cup of tea looks wise, But for doing the job well and practicality and cost its one of the best around imo.


----------

